

Show HN: My startup sim game for iPhone - Hipster CEO - gearoidoc
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hipster-ceo/id731368826?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2

======
DigitalSea
This actually looks fun and solid. Nice work, love the work you did on the
interface especially. Nice and tidy.

~~~
gearoidoc
Thanks buddy!

~~~
zarify
Had a play around last night. Not bad (even though I don't seem to be CEO
material :P).

Seems leaky after a while though, and the UI bug where the back button
disappears until you switch tabs is pretty annoying. Look forward to an update
so I can continue to crash and burn.

